# Clifton low angle block plane



## Paul Chapman (3 Aug 2015)

I first saw a prototype of the Clifton low angle block plane about 10 years ago at a woodworking show at Alexandra Palace. Mike Hudson of Clico, who manufactured Clifton planes at that time, had one which he was showing people to gain their reactions. At the time I was looking for a good quality block plane and had looked at the Veritas and the Lie Nielsen but I much preferred the Clifton.

Time went by and it looked as though the Clifton would not go into production any time soon so I eventually bought the Veritas. However, I continued to look at the Clifton prototype whenever I met Mike at various shows and we had a standing joke that I would buy the first one off the production line.

Alan Reid, who owned Clico recently retired and sold the Clifton plane manufacturing part of the firm to Thomas Flinn & Co. Katie Ellis of Thomas Flinn very quickly put the Clifton block plane into production and as soon as I read on their website https://www.facebook.com/cliftonplanes?ref=hl that the plane was in production, I ordered one. This was a bit of a leap of faith as I hadn't seen pictures of the production version but I was confident that it would be good.

My plane arrived last Friday and I wasn't disappointed





The plane was everything I hoped it would be and more. Neil at Thomas Flinn who has undertaken the final design and manufacture of the block planes has done a great job.

The main body of the plane is made from bronze. This is heavier than the more normal cast iron. According to my wife's kitchen scales (not sure how accurate they are) the plane weighs 2 lbs 2 oz compared with 1 lb 12 ozs for my Veritas. There are two schools of thought about the weight of planes. I've always preferred heavier planes but I know some people prefer light-weight ones. For a block plane which will frequently be used on end grain, I find the heavier the plane the better.

The Clifton plane is roughly the same size as the Veritas





The blades of the two planes differ in their shape. The Clifton has parallel sides whereas the Veritas is tapered for part of its length. The shape of the Clifton blade is probably better if you use a side-clamping honing guide like the Eclipse.





The blade is made from cryogenically treated 01 steel.

The underside of the lever cap (like the rest of the plane) is beautifully machined





The plane uses a Norris-style adjuster and provides ample lateral adjustment









The top side of the lever cap, and one of the plane's nicest features in my view, is in Bubinga. This makes the plane very tactile and is very comfortable in use.

I am delighted with the plane. I've only had time to make a few shavings with it but it works superbly.

Planes are very personal and people have very different views about them. I always advise that you should try before you buy to ensure that you will be happy with your purchase. If you want to try out the Clifton block plane, I understand that Thomas Flinn & Co hope to have it available at the forthcoming European Woodworking Show at Cressing Temple http://www.europeanwoodworkingshow.eu/ 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (4 Aug 2015)

Thanks Paul.

The Clifton looks to be the same width as the LV LA Block Plane (which is the same as a Stanley #65). Would that be correct?

These are significantly wider in the hand than the LV NX/DX60 and the LN/Stanley #60 1/2. This may help with decisions when choosing a block plane by size (some prefer wider and some prefer narrower).

Beautiful looking plane.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## paulm (4 Aug 2015)

Great to see it Paul and only right and proper you should have one of the first  

It does look gorgeous and no doubt works beautifully too, although I'm a bit suspicious about the lack of pictures of any shavings :lol: :mrgreen: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## MIGNAL (4 Aug 2015)

The lever cap looks better than it did on the pictures posted a few weeks back.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (4 Aug 2015)

Just for purposes of comparison, I've weighed my LN 60 1/2 and Record 060 1/2.

The LN 60 1/2 weighs 1 lb 12 oz, has a 1 3/8" blade, and the plane's sole is 6 1/4" long x 1 3/4" wide.

The Record 060 1/2 weighs 1lb 8 oz, has a 1 5/8" blade, and the plane's sole is 6 1/4" long x 2" wide.

I was quite surprised how close the weights were, since the Record 'feels' significantly lighter in use. The fit and finish of the LN is impeccable, but I find it a bit too heavy for single-handed use. The fit and finish of the Record is (being charitable) OK-ish, but feels acceptable for single-hand use. Using either plane two-handed is no problem at all.

(Oddly enough, I tend not to use either plane, preferring a little Preston bullnose shoulder plane for odd trimming-up, fettling and edge-easing duties. I don't reccommend this; it's probably a bad habit, but it works for me.)

Thus, the Clifton is quite a bit heavier. That will appeal to some, but I suspect will make it difficult to use single-handed.

Nonetheless, it looks a very well-made plane, and from what little I've heard of the cryogenically-treated Clifton blades, they should perform well. I doubt anybody buying it would be disappointed.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Aug 2015)

Cheshirechappie":21yzz2rt said:


> Thus, the Clifton is quite a bit heavier. That will appeal to some, but I suspect will make it difficult to use single-handed.



Hi CC,

I tend to prefer heavier planes. When planning end grain in very hard woods like oak, I've often used my Clifton #3 rather than a block plain simply because I've found heavier planes work best in this type of situation





I'm therefore very happy with the weight of the Clifton block plane. I seldom find that I need to use a block plane single-handed.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Karl (4 Aug 2015)

Very nice Paul - although I too find the lack of shavings pics somewhat disturbing.... :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## MIGNAL (4 Aug 2015)

There are situations where weight in a Plane is a distinct advantage, there are also circumstances where a light Plane is an advantage. 
For one handed use I think I prefer the smaller block planes anyway, something like a 102 or my apron plane. Nice handy size for single handed use, not too heavy.
Clifton will have to make one of those now, as long as it doesn't take 10 years!


----------



## n0legs (4 Aug 2015)

Paul Chapman":o470jpiu said:


> Paul




Really like those crisp edges and machined surfaces.


----------



## pedder (4 Aug 2015)

Nice plane, but why is it painted? I allways thought the inside painting a corrosion protection. But on a bronce plane?
Ist the wooden pad replaceable?

Cheers Pedder


----------



## MIGNAL (4 Aug 2015)

pedder":3sxc9bgm said:


> Nice plane, but why is it painted? I allways thought the inside painting a corrosion protection. But on a bronce plane?
> Ist the wooden pad replaceable?
> 
> Cheers Pedder



I wondered about that too. Then I thought that perhaps it's a way of hiding the finish of the casting and that machining that surface wasn't worth the effort. Easier to paint it. 
Not that there's anything wrong with a slightly rough surface from the casting but some may have complained. . . . 
Don't know, just a thought.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Aug 2015)

Karl":ujd1nbdt said:


> Very nice Paul - although I too find the lack of shavings pics somewhat disturbing.... :lol:



Hi Karl,

Hope you are well.

Just for you and Paulm, some gossamer-thin, oak, end-grain shavings





Paul will know the wood I used - some old, oak floorboards he kindly let me have three or four years ago. Very hard stuff. The Clifton went through it like a hot knife through butter 8)  

The blade took no time to prepare - the back was very flat

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## paulm (4 Aug 2015)

That's more like it Mr C :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Aug 2015)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> The Clifton looks to be the same width as the LV LA Block Plane (which is the same as a Stanley #65). Would that be correct?



Hi Derek,

Yes, they are virtually the same, give or take a gnat's togger.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## richarddownunder (5 Aug 2015)

Hi Paul

thats a helpful review (and fairly convincing shavings) that has pretty much persuaded me to part with some hard-earned cash - if I can get it shipped for a reasonable price to the other end of the world. It certainly looks well made and finished. 

Cheers
Richard


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Aug 2015)

Thanks Richard. I'm sure if you email Katie Ellis at Thomas Flinn & Co she'll be able to provide you with shipping options and costs for New Zealand.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Sawyer (5 Aug 2015)

Looks great, but in the absence of any Clifton block plane, LN got my money about 3 years ago. I've wondered about bronze planes: being softer than iron, do they start to show wear after a while? Do they leave metallic traces on the wood: even iron does this, but bronze far more so, I'd have thought?


----------



## MIGNAL (5 Aug 2015)

Everything wears eventually but you'll be pushing up daisies long before it matters. That applies to anyone who inherits the same plane and the person after that too. Maybe if you worked with it every single day and every minute of those days. No one does that, not evenly remotely close.
It's not an issue.
Same with leaving marks on the wood. I made this little thumb plane probably 15 years ago, out of thick walled brass tube that I happened to have. I think it was some sort of plumbing fitting, so I've no idea of the Brass composition. I can't ever remember it leaving a mark and even if it did not many woodworkers go to varnish straight after using a Plane. A very quick scrape and the mark will be gone.


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Aug 2015)

Sawyer":1e5kbznh said:


> Do they leave metallic traces on the wood: even iron does this, but bronze far more so, I'd have thought?



I've been using this bronze scraper plane for a couple of years and never had any problems with it marking the wood





Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## rdesign (5 Aug 2015)

Paul Chapman":2ro3ju70 said:


> I've been using this bronze scraper plane for a couple of years and never had any problems with it marking the wood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice planes you have! that scraper plane is a beauty! Clifton block plane looks very nice. when i win the lotto


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Aug 2015)

rdesign":2tphgtha said:


> that scraper plane is a beauty!



I've been very pleased with it. I tend to use it in preference to my #80 style scraper for small stuff. I've found that the secret to getting scraper planes with thick blades to work well is to hone a slight camber on the blade. It compensates for the fact that you can't bow the blade.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## iNewbie (5 Aug 2015)

Sawyer":3984cbo9 said:


> Looks great, but in the absence of any Clifton block plane, LN got my money about 3 years ago. I've wondered about bronze planes: being softer than iron, do they start to show wear after a while? * Do they leave metallic traces on the wood: even iron does this, but bronze far more so, I'd have thought?*



Lie Nielsen's answer to that: Question 6


----------



## Tony Zaffuto (5 Aug 2015)

iNewbie":1tcrmtu6 said:


> Sawyer":1tcrmtu6 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great, but in the absence of any Clifton block plane, LN got my money about 3 years ago. I've wondered about bronze planes: being softer than iron, do they start to show wear after a while? * Do they leave metallic traces on the wood: even iron does this, but bronze far more so, I'd have thought?*
> ...




Do you mean #2 instead of #6?


----------



## iNewbie (5 Aug 2015)

No. 6 -


----------



## Tony Zaffuto (6 Aug 2015)

iNewbie":3l8pla01 said:


> No. 6 -



Apologies! Should have read further down the list past #2!


----------



## iNewbie (6 Aug 2015)

Now worries Tony.


----------

